# Slimfast diet, edit and updated.



## Becca xo

*For the ones who have already seen my original post I just thought I would edit & update it just to show the progress and changes I have made so far, It'll basically be the same as the previous post but with more tips I have picked up along the way *

*Well I have been officially on SF for the past month. I have really enjoyed it so far and I feel personally it does work for me and I know some people are cynical of the diet but for me it works wonders and once I have lost the 3 stone that I want to loose to get back to my 9st 5lb I was originally before having my son I will go back on to the SW diet which I did when I was 14 as I was really fat to put it blunt and lost a whopping 4 stone on that  so that way I can maintain the weight without having to do extreme diets. 

The shakes are rather filling I find, my routine of the SF diet is that in the morning I will have a yogurt before I make up a shake that way I last longer till about 12 when I will have either a pear or apple then at 2 I have another shake which is my lunch, I will then have another yogurt but I put fruit in there to make it more filling I then make a dinner which is under 600 cals which is usually pasta or something like that then I feel that stops me snacking at night before bed & I will be satisfied until 8 in the morning. 

My favorite flavors of the shakes are the caramel temptation, rich chocolate, simply vanilla and summer strawberry. Personally I cannot stand blissful banana or the cafe latte, I have the powder for when I am at home, I buy my SF powder in ASDA as it is £5 which I get 12 meals out of. When I go to a friends house or out in town then I used the bottled shakes, the bottled shake flavors I like are the forest of the fruits, raspberry crush, rich chocolate, simply vanilla and the summer strawberry, personally I don't find any difference in taste between the powder I make up myself and the ready made shakes, the ready made ones are convenient when I am out and about though.

Personally I don't use the snack range by SF I have my own snack and snack system. I always have one Saturday off now and then otherwise I would crack and go back to my bad eating habits! Also I have been taking addios max slimming aid tablets I feel they also help with my weight loss! Every week I will do an update of how much weight I have lost *

*Weight before SF: 12st 4lbs*
*Target weight through SF: 9st 5lbs*
*Current weight: 11st 4lbs*
*Total weight loss: 1 stone*


----------



## sammiwry

Sorry, but not what you wanted to hear. 

A friend of mine from school did slim fast for 4 weeks back in July as a kick start to her weight loss as shes got about 5 stone to lose. She lost over 18lb, but as soon as she started to swap the shakes for proper meals she put the weight straight back on plus more.

I'd really recommend something like slimming world, it's not calorie restricting and still allows you to have treats!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Also sorry to say, SF is fad simple.

Their is much much better products on the market, but you get what you pay for. Better product means parting with more pennies.

SF is packed full of processed sugars, and very little protein, doesnt offer you the benefits it claims.
As your packing away so many processed sugars, plus could be eating even more from snacks or meal your having it ends up having a negative effect (BUT you probably will lose weight first few weeks, as you will have probably cut your calories soo much)

If you dont exercise enough in long term if you continue to use SF all those extra processed sugars turn into fat, one thing you want to avoid is gaining extra fat. Also on SF can easily eat under 1200 calories, this once/twice a week is fine esp if you zig zag your calories if you continue to fall under day after day your damaging your body. 

Your very best option is a clean healthy diet with plenty of water and exercise, you will end up burning off the fat correctly, all need is good % of wholegrain/wholemeal carbs, bread, pasta rice, good healthy fats, fish(salmon)cashews/walnuts, good lean cuts of protein, and very good % of fruit and vegetables.

Sorry to waffle but ive the been their, done that so speaking my expierence :)


----------



## Hayley83

Im doing slimfast aswell started on Friday and have 2 stone to lose, it has always worked really well for me in the past, as long as when you finish it you eat a balanced diet then you should nt put it all back on again.:thumbup:


----------



## katnav

Im not on slim fast at the moment but have been before. It also really works for me. I have never put the weight back on after coming off it (obviously my weight went up when I was pregnant!) I would love to go back on it to loose the rest of my baby weight by am still breastfeeding and don't want to mess up my supply. But goodluck and if it works for you then great.


----------



## kaykay

Hi, I'm on my second week of Slim fast and so far so good. I used snack all day but I have found that the milkshakes really fill me up. I have 2 shakes a day and a small meal at teatime. I lost 9lbs in the first week and feel really energetic. I weighed 11stone 11 and need to lose 2 stone ideally. I am also worried about maintaining the weight after I've lost it. 
The strawberry shake is a nice flavor but wouldn't recommend cafe latte yuk. well good luck and let me know your progress x


----------



## Becca xo

I've lost a stone so far :happydance::happydance: I've got another 2 to loose before I reach the weight I was before I was pregnant but I feel i'm doing well I have had the odd naughty day but still managed to loose a chunk of the weight! I'm going to keep doing it till I've lost the further two stone then I will do the slimming world eating plan to keep the weight off as I've done it before, I'm getting married in 2013 so I want to loose the weight and get fit before then so I've got a goal to work toward :) 

Hope whoever doing the SF diet is doing well too, will be nice to hear of the progress you lot are making and comapare notes :thumbup: x


----------



## _laura

I've just started as a quick fix so I can fit into a dress I bought for a christening, but will hopefully maintain the loss after aswell.


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hi Becca. Well done on your weight loss so far hun x x 

I have had the powder for 3 weeks now and the made up shakes for over a week and can't bring myself to start it. My problem is that I have done Lighter Life which worked as I lost 5 stone but when I started eating normally again (or should I say the way I used to) I gained all the weight back and more. 

My theory is that although a diet like LL and Cambridge Diet is a quick fix, it doesn't help you change your behaviour around food (as you don't eat food), I am thinking that slim fast is the better option for larger people as it is low in calories to help get the weight off as well as still being able to eat one meal a day to be able to put the healthy eating into practice. Does that make sense? 

If you would like a weight loss buddy feel free to msg me as I am online nearly everyday (mainly at work, naughty me!!). Good luck babe x x


----------



## Becca xo

That would be brilliant hun :)
I feel so much better for loosing this weight
I've joined the gym with my OH step brother and he is motivating me to loose the weight too x


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hi Becca. How's it going? I am loving the made up shakes and have lost 3lbs in the past 3 days. I am starting to really get into it. I have been swimming twice in the past week as well which is helping. 

I also got a new phone at the weekend (first smart phone) and am now using My Fitness Pal. It is fantastic. It even lets you scan food (barcode on packet) and I swear it really helps. Me and OH are both using it and it makes cooking tea fun as we are both fighting over the packages to scan them, lol!!!

Let me know how you are getting on x x


----------



## mria123456

Anyone can explain how slim fast diet works?


----------



## Becwantsababy

Of course. You have a shake or a bar for breakfast and then another for lunch then a healthy evening meal (600cals). You are also meant to have 3 snacks under 100 cals. It is very easy and works so well for me working in an office as it means I don't have to waste time preparing my lunch or having breakfast before I got to work then I can still have a meal at home with the OH. Hope that helps x


----------



## Charliemarina

whoop im trying this diet and im starting tomorrow wish me luck :thumbup:

quick question ladies which flavours would u recommend and avoid?? also are the bottled shakes nicer than the powdered ones, are the powdered shakes cheaper in the long run???

im 12 stone now and want to be back to 9-10 stone and ill be happy, i was 8 stone before pregnancy but i dont want to be that slim again :)


----------



## Becca xo

Charliemarina said:


> whoop im trying this diet and im starting tomorrow wish me luck :thumbup:
> 
> quick question ladies which flavours would u recommend and avoid?? also are the bottled shakes nicer than the powdered ones, are the powdered shakes cheaper in the long run???
> 
> im 12 stone now and want to be back to 9-10 stone and ill be happy, i was 8 stone before pregnancy but i dont want to be that slim again :)

*Good luck and happy dieiting!  I would recommend the summer strawberry & the chocolate, I love them! Avoid the Mocca flavor it is vile  I don't notice the difference to be honest, use the bottle ones when out and about though and powder at home, well the powder is £5 here and has 12 meals in it where as the bottles are £1.50 and contain 1 meal in it, I only use them when I go out, also I don't use the snacks by Slimfast I have my own the low fat 0% fat yougurts and lots of fruit and veg for snacks. I have one Saturday off every 2 weeks as otherwise it will drive you nuts in a month I have lost 1 stone in weight  & I am in the same position I was 12 stone 1 and I am now 11 stone 1 so got a bit to go but doing well  good luck! x *


----------



## Becwantsababy

I must admit I pay the extra for the ready made shakes (only £1 from Asda) as they are sooooo much nicer. I am not doing SF 100% but I have joined myfitnesspal and am tracking my calories. So far I have lost 7lb in 2 week so I am really pleased. I am also swimming a minimum of twice a week for half an hour which at my size burns about 450 cals. I also have one night off (thursday is takeaway night) and on a weekend I don't have shakes but I do stick under the recommended cals for me to lose 2lb per week.


----------



## Raven24

Well done on your one stone loss x


----------



## summer rain

Well done! Slim fast has worked for me in the past but my problem is actually not eating enough aside from the shakes (they are a lot more filling than you'd think!) and so my weight loss stalls-I have always kept the weight loss from the slim fast off for ages though and I did read a number of studies which said slim fast is one of the better options for long term weight loss maintenance xx


----------



## Becca xo

summer rain said:


> Well done! Slim fast has worked for me in the past but my problem is actually not eating enough aside from the shakes (they are a lot more filling than you'd think!) and so my weight loss stalls-I have always kept the weight loss from the slim fast off for ages though and I did read a number of studies which said slim fast is one of the better options for long term weight loss maintenance xx

*I get on with it really well & I am loving noticing the difference I am so bloody determined to look the weight, I go to spain in 6 moths so that is my goal to keep my weight off  x*


----------



## babyhopesxx

Hello, i've been thinking of starting SF soon and just saw your thread so i hope you dont mind me asking a few q's?

I've just had my baby 3 mths ago and pre-preg i was 10st 10. A few weeks after having lo i was 12st 4 and it has now crept back up to 12st 10 :cry: I walk 2 miles 5 times a week and swim once a week. Don't snack as much as i used to when i was pregnant and i mainly cook fresh meals every evening with loads of veg. But i'm ll stifinding it very hard to lose weight :cry: 

I only seem to lose weight when i'm ill or depressed so i literally don't eat anything and get no calories but obviously this is not good so i thought about SF.

Does this mean you have a low calorie intake but do the shakes provide you with enough of the other nutrients you need? And will i pile on the weight if i stop doing the SF plan, although i only tend to pile the weight on when pregnant. 

Will it mess up with my metabolism in the long run too?

Thanks. 

.......And well done for your 1 stone weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## Becca xo

babyhopesxx said:


> Hello, i've been thinking of starting SF soon and just saw your thread so i hope you dont mind me asking a few q's?
> 
> I've just had my baby 3 mths ago and pre-preg i was 10st 10. A few weeks after having lo i was 12st 4 and it has now crept back up to 12st 10 :cry: I walk 2 miles 5 times a week and swim once a week. Don't snack as much as i used to when i was pregnant and i mainly cook fresh meals every evening with loads of veg. But i'm ll stifinding it very hard to lose weight :cry:
> 
> I only seem to lose weight when i'm ill or depressed so i literally don't eat anything and get no calories but obviously this is not good so i thought about SF.
> 
> Does this mean you have a low calorie intake but do the shakes provide you with enough of the other nutrients you need? And will i pile on the weight if i stop doing the SF plan, although i only tend to pile the weight on when pregnant.
> 
> Will it mess up with my metabolism in the long run too?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .......And well done for your 1 stone weight loss :thumbup:

*Thats fine ask away  
The shakes have all the vitamins and nutrients you need but as long as you have a sensible balanced meal in the evening you'll be fine & I snack on fruit and low fat yogurt during the day, I also take ADIOS max slimming aid tablets and I also take a multi-vitamin just to be sure. No you won't pile it on just don't eat crap all the time like have junk food 24/7 etc keep it in moderation and eat a balanced diet and it'll be fine  & It's not messed my metabolism up as far as I know, hope this helps *


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies a little update from me :)

iv now been on slim fast for just over a month (although the last week i havent followed it as Christmas is ment for eating lol)

anyhow it hasnt hindered my progress, in 1 month iv managed to lose a whole stone :dance: although i do think the fact my granddad was taken very sick during the first week and i hardly ate anything probably contributed to that but im very happy right now with the loss :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

[/QUOTE]

*Thats fine ask away  
The shakes have all the vitamins and nutrients you need but as long as you have a sensible balanced meal in the evening you'll be fine & I snack on fruit and low fat yogurt during the day, I also take ADIOS max slimming aid tablets and I also take a multi-vitamin just to be sure. No you won't pile it on just don't eat crap all the time like have junk food 24/7 etc keep it in moderation and eat a balanced diet and it'll be fine  & It's not messed my metabolism up as far as I know, hope this helps *[/QUOTE]


Thank you :) i've never taken slimming tablets but i may take a multi vitamin too. Are you only allowed a certain amount of healthy snacks a day? How long have you been on it and how much weight have you lost. Do you find the shakes fill you up and do they fill you up for long?


----------



## babyhopesxx

Charliemarina said:


> well ladies a little update from me :)
> 
> iv now been on slim fast for just over a month (although the last week i havent followed it as Christmas is ment for eating lol)
> 
> anyhow it hasnt hindered my progress, in 1 month iv managed to lose a whole stone :dance: although i do think the fact my granddad was taken very sick during the first week and i hardly ate anything probably contributed to that but im very happy right now with the loss :)

Well done :) i will start after the new year. This gives me hope, thanks! Also sorry to hear about your grandad, hope he's doing ok now.


----------

